

Ask HN: Who are the best angel investors in SF? - giologist


======
markhall
Like murtza said, your question isn't specific enough. There are lists of
'Best Angels' that you find online, but its relative to the expertise,
network, experience, etc that you are looking for. Ron is definitely towards
the top of the list.

------
murtza
Ron Conway is the most active angel investor in the Bay Area by number of
deals. To give you a better answer, tell us what metric you are evaluating
angel investors on?

